# trophy 126 kayak, accessories??



## justinmay123

I just purchased a trophy 126 angler kayak tonight from dicks for 330. i am brand new to kayak fishing, and am wondering if anyone knows anything about this kayak and where i could find accessories, or if its pretty standard from kayak to kayak.

One thing i am looking for is an accessory rack, not sure if they make them to fit this model or not, i know dicks used to have it but no longer. also wondering about an anchoring system, and rigging a fish finder. 

any help or insight would be great!


----------



## DC9781

You are in luck.. I own that kayak and so far have been VERY satisfied considering it's pricepoint. Very stable kayak. In that price range.. the Swifty is good too but its nice to get the holders and storage that the Trophy offers.

I've got pics in my profile if you care to take a look for ideas. Best accessory hands down would be a stadium seats. I found the red seat at the New Uses general store for $10.00. That type of seat will give you some easy storage in the back and most importantly comfort. 

Search the OGF site for options for an anchor. I made mine using a couple of pullys, rope and a 3lb neoprene weight from Walm*rt. Total cost was about ~10.00 and it took about 20minutes to create. Youtube has some cool videos on how to do this as well.

My brother let me use his fish finder but I don't use it too much.. It was really easy to rig that on the kayak. His finder consisted of a suction cup and the finder unit itself was easily mounted on the front of the kayak using the tie downs that hold the hatch. 

I'm not sure what you are looking for in an accessory rack. When I fish out of my yak I find that its easiest to use one of those clear trays for my lures/plastics. The best tip I've read with accessorizing is to keep it simple and safe. Have your safety equipment ready and don't over do it with the accessories. 

If I were to add one thing to my kayak it would be a rod holder in the front. This is a nice to have but certainly not a necessity. The rod holders that are built into this kayak are nice for when you are paddling out but that's about it. 

Those black trays that can be attached to the kayak are nice but... it can get crowded. I've tried one of those but found it much easier to use the tie downs for the front hatch to hold my stuff (i.e.. lure box).

I'm not sure where you are storing your kayak but mine ishanging in my garage using some padded jumbo hooks that I found at Meijers. They work great and were really inexpensive. I couldn't justify the cost of those Thule hangers at ~75.00 - 100.00.

Good luck and as you know there are lots of good people with many opinions on this site. If you have any additional ?s let me know and I'll help any way I can.


----------



## crittergitter

For a cheap but affective rod holder, you can do this:

* Take a foot long piece of foam tubing and cut down one side of it
* Run a bungee cord at the front if the yak from front to back about 13"
* Slide the cut open foam tube under the bungee cord. The cord holds the tube in place nice and snug and this will hold your rod. 

It aint the most cosmetic modification to a kayak, but it is cheap and affective. The rod is right in front of you where you can easily grab it, and it is laying horizontal and parallel to the water so it won't get caught up in any over-hanging branches(if you're river/creek fishing).


----------



## fishwendel2

I hate to take anyone away from this site but I have got a lot of great ideas from the forums here: http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/


----------



## justinmay123

took it out today from 6am until a little after noon, no fish, but happy to be out! awesome kayak..seat sucks, but i had two seat cushions i used for the back..found a video on youtube of how to mount canoe seat from dicks for like 20 bucks gonna try that, i may be a little tall for it? im about 6'2 and its a little awkward, but after six hours on the water i was plenty comfortable.. took the plano boxes in my daypack and strapped it on the front with the cord, worked great. was gonna get paddle clips, but paddle was fine on my lap might pass on those..all in all very pleased with the yak and excited to get back out!


----------



## Mykidsr1

Instead of buying Paddle clips a couple of Coat Hangers work.

Just search the internet there are a couple of good sites that I found that give ideas how how to make a lot of the things Home made. Ill see if I can dig them up when I get off work and post them for ya.

Glad you had a good first outing in the Yak. Mine will be Saturday morning at Hoover.


----------

